# Song you cant stop listening to??



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

me: kelly osbourne - one word


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

estopa - fin de semana


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm alternating between Keane's Somewhere Only We Know and Nada Surf's cover of If You Leave.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

I swore I would never listen to Killers but my friend let me borrow a cd of them and aaah, I can not stop listening to Mr. Brightside.


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Cabin Crew - Waiting For A Star To Fall

or 

Wicked - Popular

or

Akon - Lonely

or

The Concreates - Say Something New


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

Currently, anything Disturbed.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Goldfrapp - strict machine 

(anyone wants it let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it rocks)


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

Sissor Sisters - Take your mama out


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

Me: Who's gonna ride your wild horses - U2. 

I love U2


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 30, 2005)

For the past two months: ANYTHING Evanescence!!...although alot of their songs sound the same...


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obsessed_girl07* 
_For the past two months: ANYTHING Evanescence!!...although alot of their songs sound the same..._

 
i love the song 'missing' and 'tounequet'


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 30, 2005)

sometimes you cant make it on your own....U2


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 30, 2005)

Amerie- One Thing, Howie Day- Collide and Mariah Carey- Stay the night


----------



## AlliSwan (May 1, 2005)

"24" by Jem...so pretty. Kinda evanescence-y, but a little more angry. Also loving garbage's "why do you love me." So not usually into rocker chick music it's usually more punk.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2005)

Lyla - OASIS
let there be love - OASIS (both new singles of their forthcoming album)
feel good inc. gorillaz
marciano - molotov


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

50 Cent feat. Olivia - Candy Shop
Alicia Keys - Karma
Mariah Carey - We Belong Together
Incubus - Are You In
Goo Goo Dolls - Iris
Maroon 5 - Sunday Morning
Rupee - Tempted To Touch Remix


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_Lyla - OASIS
let there be love - OASIS (both new singles of their forthcoming album)_

 
I had NO idea Oasis had a new album coming out...thats great news!! I'm gonna have download those songs. I love Oasis...do you know when the album is due out?


----------



## mspixieears (May 1, 2005)

'Slow Hands' by Interpol. I have a weakness for guys sounding wimpy AND singing about love. Love it.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
Lyla - OASIS
let there be love - OASIS (both new singles of their forthcoming album)

 
I had NO idea Oasis had a new album coming out...thats great news!! I'm gonna have download those songs. I love Oasis...do you know when the album is due out?_

 
I believe it is may 30th. LYLA is already on the radio and video on MTV, you HAVE to see it, it ROCKS!!! Let there be love hasn't been released, it is a leak that's out there on the web, but still my fav track from the new cd (of what I've already listened)
HTH =)


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 1, 2005)

gavin degraw- Chariot


----------



## Coco_Hailey (May 2, 2005)

The Power Is On by The Go! Team
and Engine Driver by The Decemberists
and Galang by M.I.A
90.3 KEXP Seattle!


----------



## Alexa (May 2, 2005)

kelly osbourne - one word

thanks, chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_kelly osbourne - one word

thanks, chelsea _

 
np, sexlexa


----------



## makeuplover (May 2, 2005)

jennifer lopez hold you down and mariah carey we belong together..i LOVE those two


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

Oh I missed one:
Gwen Stefani - Bubble Pop Electric
I couldnt stop shaking my everything when they played it in my hair salon (my hair dresser tried to cut my hair during that song....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2005)

amerie-  one thing and gwen stefani - hollaback girl


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

gwen stefani-hollaback girl
mariah carey-we belong together


----------



## melozburngr (May 2, 2005)

definitely  Eddie Murphy- Party all the time.. lol... ok ok... I dont listen to it all the time.. or ever.. but it was on VH1-Top 20 WORST career moves.. and since then I cant get it out of my HEAD! AHHHHH


----------



## midnightlouise (May 2, 2005)

Queens of the Stone Age - Little Sister


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## misslexa (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Goldfrapp - strict machine_

 
That's a great song!!


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 4, 2005)

Anymore, I just download the songs ABC says they used in the episodes of Grey's Anatomy and listen to them over and over. They use such catchy stuff!


----------



## solardame (May 7, 2005)

Abdullah "Graveyard Poetry"... the whole album.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 8, 2005)

ahh, I can't stop listening to Hot Water Music "where we belong" now... Such a good song.


----------



## Onederland (May 8, 2005)

I now cant get...

"Time Warp" out of my head. DAMN YOU ROCKY HORROR!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 8, 2005)

ok mines changed. I cant get it out of my head its Hate it or Love it by 50cent and the game? Its got an awesome beat...I LOVE it.


----------



## Oonie (May 8, 2005)

Sideways - Citizen Cope


----------



## Cedar (May 9, 2005)

Today it's Buffalo Springfield's "For What it's Worth," covered by Rush, and "Hollaback Girl."  DAMN that song is catchy.


----------



## mspixieears (May 10, 2005)

In addition to my first Interpol song, the following 'Evil' from the same album also gets stuck in my head repeatedly, because I keep 'playing' it in my head.

'Rosemary...heaven restores you in life...'


----------



## Sanne (May 10, 2005)

Escape, the pina colada song (Dammit why did my MP3 player broke down?)

I was tired of my lady
We'd been togehter too long
Like a worn-out recording
of a favorite song.
So while she lay there sleeping
I read the paper in bed
And in the personal columns
There was this letter I read:

"If you like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain,
If you're not into yoga
If you have half a brain,
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes of the Cape,
Then I'm the love you've looked for:
Write to me and escape."

I didn't think about my lady
I know I sound kind of mean
But me and my old lady
Have fallen into the same old dull routine.
So I wrote to the paper
Took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet
I thought it wasn't half-bad:

"Yes I like Pina Coladas
And getting caught in the rain,
I'm not much into health food,
I am into champagne.
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon
And cut through all this red-tape
At a bar called O'Malley's
Where we'll plan out escape."

So I waited with high hopes
And she walked into the place
I knew her smile in an instant
I knew the curve of her face
It was my own lovely lady
And she said, "Oh, it's you"
Then we laughed for a moment
And I said, "I never knew."

That you like Pina Coladas
Getting caught in the rain
And the feel of the ocean
And the taste of champagne
If you'd like making love at midnight
In the dunes of the Cape
You're the lady I've looked for
Come with me and escape.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 10, 2005)

.


----------



## blepharisma (May 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissablethoughts* 
_for me it's..... 

"Right between the eyes" - GARBAGE
"Walk away" - CHRISTINA AGUILERA
"I was made for loving you" - KISS
"Can't get you out of my head" - Kylie Monogue_

 

Hahaha - that's a fun mix of music! These days I'm listening to the new Garbage lots and lots, as well as Ayria, Auf der Maur and a tonne of other stuff.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

bouncing souls - kids and heroes


----------



## polobear45 (May 14, 2005)

I love Shakira's new song La Tourtura Ft Alejandro Sanz


----------



## roxannalou (May 17, 2005)

Lately, I can't stop listening to 1985. I know it's not a new song, but it's so catchy. And I think I'm like the lady in the song. I love the 80s.


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 20, 2005)

mariah carey - we belong together


----------



## joytheobscure (May 21, 2005)

I've been listening to Holiday by Greenday that song is just awesome..lyrics, music... love it.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misslexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Goldfrapp - strict machine

 
That's a great song!!_

 
hell yah!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxannalou* 
_Lately, I can't stop listening to 1985. I know it's not a new song, but it's so catchy. And I think I'm like the lady in the song. I love the 80s._

 
Heh I totally agree...I got their cd before it hit stores or mainstream anything and I was like omg listen to this song...its so me! lol. 

Today Im stuck on mad world by uhm i forget but its from the donnie darko soundtrack, and its very relatable...its a beautiful song :\ /me goes digging through my dvdrs of music to figure out who sings it...
I still listen to all the other songs that Im addicted to, I put them all on like 3 cds and just play them till I drive myself nuts or drive someone else nuts. 
Lately too Ive been hooked on a remix of marilyn mansons the nobodies and personal jesus....the baseline...it just makes me so.....i dunno...


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 22, 2005)

I can't get the "no, no,nonoooo don't phunk with my heart *although it sounds like hoe*" from black eye peas song.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 23, 2005)

oh yeah: I also like "Hollaback girl" but with a four year old that LOVES it I've decided that I'd better put it up for a while or he'll be singing "Its my ****, Its my S***"  LOL and my mom will have a cow.   I also like Dierks Bentley "gotta lot of leaving left to do"


----------



## Neophyte (May 23, 2005)

Nelly Furtado - Childhood Dreams


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 27, 2005)

this week these two songs is all i want to hear lol

THE INCH - PEACHES
or
GET UP GET OFF - PRODIGY


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
_anything by duran duran or U2...i'm in an 80's mood right now...well, i always love 80s but i won't take it out of my car's cd player yet!_

 


DURAN DURAN IS THE JAM!!!!! I HAVE ALL THE ALBUMS I LOVE THEM!!! (esp John Taylor*drools*)


----------



## alt629 (May 28, 2005)

for the past few days i've listened to virtually nothing but:

sophie ellis bextor - murder on the dance floor
paulina rubio - dame otro tequila

paulina totally rulz me!!!


----------



## laceymeow (May 29, 2005)

no doubt - you're so foxy

<3


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 1, 2005)

ok changed again...thanks to the damn ipod commercials...
Song of the moment for me is Feel Good Inc. by the gorillaz

Lining them up like ass cracks, 
lay these ponies at the track
its my chocolate attack. 
shoot, I'm stepping in hotter this year
Care bear reppin1 it harder this year 
watch me as I gravitate 
hahahahahahaa. 

Dont stop get it get it


----------



## Alexa (Jun 1, 2005)

i downloaded black eyed peas new album last night..omfg its amazing.

i keep playing their song Dont Lie. AHHHHHHH *runs into a wall*


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikki_v83* 
anything by duran duran or U2...i'm in an 80's mood right now...well, i always love 80s but i won't take it out of my car's cd player yet!

 


DURAN DURAN IS THE JAM!!!!! I HAVE ALL THE ALBUMS I LOVE THEM!!! (esp John Taylor*drools*)_

 

DITTO!!! i freakin LLOOOOVVEE Duran Duran!!!  I've been playing their CD Astronaut and their greatest hits CD in my car non stop for the last few days...  When I used to work for a major airline, I met Simon Le Bon and Nick Rhodes once when they were travelling... They were SOOO cool and I have pics and an autographed boarding pass from both of 'em


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been playing "Lateralus" by Tool a lot lately (the song specifically, but the album as well).  It's such a great song.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_i downloaded black eyed peas new album last night..omfg its amazing.

i keep playing their song Dont Lie. AHHHHHHH *runs into a wall*_

 
hehehe its awesome isnt it!! (it reminds me of city high - the beat is similar) I love that and like that especially!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fergie sure can sing her ass off.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 7, 2005)

the blood brothers "Love rhymes with hideous car wreck"


----------



## Oonie (Jun 7, 2005)

Citizen Cope - Sideways


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 7, 2005)

kylie minogue 'come into my world', fischer spooner remix


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 7, 2005)

hide and seek by imogen heap
dont cha by the pussycat dolls!!! hell yea
broken wings by bleed the dream


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 7, 2005)

COPELAND. good god. i got some of their old covers last night and the acoustic stuff the other day, everything they do is just amazing. Along with Emery, Feeling Left Out, Pennylane and of course Hellogoodbye. Sorry if you guys havent heard of any of them, I'm not much of a raido person :]


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 13, 2005)

DONT CHA by the pussycat dolls featuring busta rhymes... wow... ive had it on repeat FOR DAYS!


----------



## shiann_2003 (Jun 13, 2005)

evanescence hello and the piano-vocal  only version of my immortal


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 15, 2005)

tori amos - witness

actually - the whole album!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 15, 2005)

I can't stop listening to Moonpools and Caterpillars - "Heaven"

it makes me cry, too!!!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 16, 2005)

The Bravery- Honest Mistake

Anything Killers

Interpol- Untitled

The new Coldplay

NIN- The hand that feeds

U2- Sometimes you cant make it on your own


----------



## naturesbeauty (Jul 17, 2005)

i love maroon 5- sunday morning (it makes me smile to hear it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lil rob- summer nights (i feel like its kinda like a summer anthem..haha)


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

as i lay dying - confined


----------

